# Mini Nano LED



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Mini Nano LED from Fragbox! 

It show temperature and time for auto on/off

*Actinic Light*









*White Light + Red & Green LED*









*Actinic and White Light*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

It looks interesting? Any details such as dimensions, price, type and number of LED, etc?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Very neat looking light, but seriously where did you get the pirate ship.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

notclear said:


> It looks interesting? Any details such as dimensions, price, type and number of LED, etc?


It doesn't say the wattage and the lumen

Feature

3 Different Timer Setting On / Off (For All Channel Only)
3 Different Lighting for Full Power 
Channel 1 (White + Red Green for Fresh Water)
Channel 2 (White + Blue Marine)
Channel 3 (White + Red Green + Blue)
Marine for Full Blue LED
Fresh Water for Red + Green LED
Idea for Marine and Fresh Water Use
Temperature Digital Probe
Timer Clock
Auto Lock Function

Specification

110 to 240V 50/60Hz
DC12V 1A 10W Power Safety Use
22cm x 17cm (8.5inch x 6.5inch)

$30 + tax + shipping



noy said:


> Very neat looking light, but seriously where did you get the pirate ship.


amiami online shop and sold out!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks. As it is only 10w, so most likely those are 1 Watt LED.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Heres a link to more info on the light
http://www.fish-street.com/digital_aquarium_led_lighting
says it consists of 30 leds.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------

